# Quiz on the creatures of darkness!



## Úlairi (Jan 21, 2002)

*Quiz of darkness!*

This quiz is completely devoted to the creatures of darkness and corrupted people such as Sauron, Morgoth, Saruman and Gollum! So see if you have the knowledge or the skills to answer these stinkers without looking at the book(s)! 

1. The Lieutenant of Sauron describes himself as who when Gandalf and the Army of Gondor are at the Black Gate? 

2. The Black Riders are known as the Nazgul. What is their other name? 

3. What was the name given to Sauron when he helped the Elves forge the Rings of Power? 

4. What is the symbol of Sauron? 

5. What is Saruman's other name? 

6. What is the name of Gollum's cousin that Gollum steals the Ring from? 

7. Sauron was a maia of who? 

8. The Barrow-wights dwell in what part of Middle-Earth? 

9. The race of large orcs that can walk in daylight are known as the what? 

10. What was another name apart from Morgoth that was given to Melkor? 

11. The 'hammer of the underworld' is what? 

12 a). What does the inscription on the Ring say? 

b). If you have answered a) then can you recite the rest of the poem without looking it up? 

13. What is the name of the fey creature of darkness that dwells in Moria and where did it originate from? 

14. What did the dwarves call Moria? 

15. What is the name of the indestructible tower of stone that is in Isengard? 

16. What was the name of the King of Numenor that burnt the white tree who Sauron corrupted? 

17. What were the names of the two High Elf Kings that Sauron killed during his existence? 

18. What is the name of the secret way into Mordor where the great spider Shelob dwells? 

19. Who killed Glaurung, the father of dragons? 

20 a). Before returning to Mordor where did Sauron dwell? 

b). Who drove him out of his dwelling? 

c). Who did the person that drove Sauron from his dwelling think he was dealing with? 

d.) The creature that was supposed to be dwelling in Sauron's original dwelling before being driven to Mordor was killed by who in the Siege of Gondor? 

Thankyou for answering the questions. I will send a private message back to everyone who did the quiz their score and then I will announce the winner in the Lord Of The Rings chat section.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 22, 2002)

This is all off the top of my head...

1. The Mouth of Sauron
2. The Ringwraiths
3. The Deceiver
4. A flaming, lidless eye
5. Cururir (close enough?)
6. Deagol
7. Aule the Smith
8. Eriador, in the lost realm of Arnor
9. Uruk-hai
10. I'm drawing a blank here...
11. Grond, Morgoth's mace
12. a)One ring to rule them all, One ring to find them, One ring to bring them all and in darkness bind them. b) in the land of Mordor where shadows lie (???)
13. A Balrog, it was a servent of Morgoth, a corrupt Maia
14. Khazad-dum
15. Orthanc
16. I think I need to re-read the Sil again...
17. Gil-Galad and Fingolfin
18. Cirith Ungol
19. Turin
20. a) Dol Guldur
b) Gandalf
c) A Nazgul
d) Eowyn


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Aragorn _
> *This is all off the top of my head...
> 
> 1. The Mouth of Sauron
> ...




10 Bagulir
16 Ar-Pharzon


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Quiz of darkness!*



> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *1. The Lieutenant of Sauron describes himself as who when Gandalf and the Army of Gondor are at the Black Gate?
> 
> The Mouth of Sauron
> ...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Quiz of darkness!*

Question 20 Gandalf feared that it was indeed Sauron taking place in Dol Guldur and to get hi out of their before he was ready to finish his shape.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Quiz of darkness!*



> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow _
> *Question 20 Gandalf feared that it was indeed Sauron taking place in Dol Guldur and to get hi out of their before he was ready to finish his shape. *



Hmmm, I could have sworn that Gandy thought that it was one of Sauron's lesser servants taking shape again at first, and that that was why he was so lacksadaisical about the whole thing for so long...?


----------



## Brent (Jan 25, 2002)

1. The Mouth of Sauron
2. Ulairi
3. Annatar (the lord of gifts)
4. Lidless Eye wreathed in flame
5. Curumo, Curunir and Sharkey (you didn't specify)
6. Deagol
7. of Aule
8. Barrow Downs East of the shire (old part of Arnor)
9. Uruk Hai
10. Bauglir (the constrainer)
11. Grond (means club from runda a rough bit of wood)
12. a) One Ring to rule them all, One ring to find them, one ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
b)Three Rings for the Elven Kings under the sky 
Seven for the Dwarf lords in their halls of stone 
Nine for mortal-men doomed to die 
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne 
In the Land of Mordor 
Where the Shadows lie. 
then the answer to 12a
13. A Balorg, went there to hide out after the war of wrath (a maia coruupted by Melkor and converted to his service)
14 Khazad dum
15 Orthanc
16 Ar Pharazon
17Finrod Felagund and Ereinion Gil-Galad
18 Cirith Ungol was the place Torech Ungol was the mazelike lair of shelob
19 Turin Turambar
20 a) Dol Guldur
b) the white council, the wise
c) the Necromancer


----------



## Brent (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brent _
> *
> 
> and d was Eowyn*


----------



## Durin's Bain (Jan 25, 2002)

*Interesting Question*

Everyone seems to be getting question 20 wrong. Merry actually struck the Witch King first which gave Eowyn the opportunity to do so as well. So it would seem like more of an effort between Merry and Eowyn, not just Eowyn herself.


----------

